# Is she pregnant or not?



## Srhess5 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have three Nubians does, two have been mommas before. And are clearly pregnant, and due in a couple weeks. But my first fresher, is due April 27. I actually watched her get bred several times one day and wrote it down. But I see no signs. Is it just too soon? while in heat she was so vocal, and she never went back in heat I just figured she was good to go. I'll post a couple pictures in comments! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Srhess5 (Jun 13, 2014)

Having trouble loading pics


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a similar situation with a FF Nubian, she doesn't look like she is bred but then again I just cant shake off the feeling she is or maybe hopeless denial she isn't?

Here's the thread http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f183/young-nubian-doe-174389/ if you wanted to read through it, a lot of advice and pointers were given throughout it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will be 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding to start to see an udder form, so she has a little more time to do so.
Or, feel with your hand, do you feel a small pouch, like milk is in there? Or is it flat? Sometimes we cannot see the udder filling but can feel it, before seeing it. 

If she has not come back in, she most Likely is bred, unless she aborted along the way, did you ever see blood on her vulva area?


----------



## Srhess5 (Jun 13, 2014)

No no blood ever. I will feel today. I have just been looking. I got her from a good friend who still owns her mom and Her mom only ever kidded one baby and her bag filled up like right before... I didn't know if that can be a genetic thing or not. I thought maybe wishful thinking.. Lol her vulva area looks just like the other twos.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I had to blood test one of my girls about a month before she was due. She has a bouncing baby boy (the chunker of my herd). Her udder was so tiny until after she delivered. She gave me 6 3/4 cups of milk this AM, after having him locked up, and her udder attachments are high and tight, so she didn't have a huge udder in the first place. She was peppy before and after delivering him. Some are hard to read, and take a blood test to know for sure.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Some FF take forever to show any signs of being bred.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

A couple years ago one of my FF didn't even show at all. I didn't think she got bred and then I went out one evening and was pleasantly surprised to find she had given birth to a baby girl. She barely even had an udder even after she had the kid. Of course all goats are different.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All Does are different with kidding. So it varies.


----------



## Srhess5 (Jun 13, 2014)

I just going to wait and see I guess... I don't feel a bag developing at all. But she does look bigger around the middle. Thanks everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5:


----------



## Srhess5 (Jun 13, 2014)

Update-- pregnant! We are developing a bag!! I feel and see it️


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Srhess5 (Jun 13, 2014)

Well she was pregnant... Gave birth to two still born babies early this morning, two weeks early  
After a super hard day(laid around and wouldn't eat) yesterday.. How can I help her bouncy back best?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Injectable b complex, if she's running a fever start LA 200, and I just provided alfalfa hay at all times, and bounce back electrolytes from manna pro... Also, I would milk her out for comfort... I had 2 with hard labors, and that's what I did to get them back up to par.... So sorry you lost both of them...;(
Very sad!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

How sad. I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree with Janeen. Her advice helped keep one of my sick kids alive for almost a month.


----------

